# Ipod Nano 5G non reconnu par Itunes sur Windows



## kilik2049 (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
J'ai un Ipod 5G. Sur Mac, il est reconnu sans problèmes, tout marche impec' mais sur Windows XP (avec Itunes 9), il ne s'affiche pas dans Windows, alors que je le retrouve dans l'explorateur.
J'ai donc double-cliquer dessus et apparait le message "L'ipod n'est pas formaté" ou quelque chose du genre. Je le formate en FAT32 et le débranche/rebranche. Itunes ne le reconnait toujours pas. 
Je n'ai pu le restaurer qu'à partir de mon Mac.
Et cela n'a rien changé au problème, Itunes sur Windows ne le reconnait toujours pas !
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------

J'ai tenté la méthode du deuxième post de ce sujet
http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/mon-ipod-fonctionne-sur-mon-mac-mais-pas-sur-pc-format-259688.html
J'ai formater l'iPod à partir de mon Mac (par le bouton "restaurer" ), j'ai débranché quand j'en étais à l'étape du renommage.
j'ai ensuite rbanché sur le PC, et rien. J'ai formaté avec l'explorateur windows, attendu, et toujours rien sur windows. Je dois utiliser Itunes pour restaurer, mais Itunes (W) ne le reconnait pas.
Je comprends vraiment pas...


----------



## kilik2049 (20 Avril 2010)

S'il vous plait, c'est très ennuyeux ...


----------



## Viivacio (20 Avril 2010)

Es que ton iPod en formaté pour Windows ?
Si oui dans la manuel de l'iPod ils disent qu'ils faut attendre à peut près 3 minutes après l'ouverture d'iTunes pour qu'il reconnaisse ton iPod nano


----------

